# Sapphire radeon hd 6870



## PommesmannXXL (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Gemeinde,
bei meinem täglichen Streifzug durch Caseking ist mir eine neue Karte von Sapphire mit dem Barts-Chip aufgefallen. Die

*SAPPHIRE RADEON HD 6870*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu finden ist sie unter diesem Link für einen Preis von 224,90€, das ist etwa 25€ über dem Preis der günstigsten Karten (Referenzdesign).

Sie benutzt einen Custom-Kühler (welcher dem der  Sapphire Radeon HD6850 ziemlich ähnlich sieht) da das Referenzdesign viel zu laut ist. Auf welcher Technik dieser basiert kann ich dem Text leider nicht entnehmen. Aufgrund des Bildes, auf dem man den Kühler leicht erkennen kann, tippe ich auf 3 Heatpipes und einen 92mm-Lüfter. Ausserdem finde ich im Internet auch keine Artikel/Tests für diese Karte.  Im PCGH-Preisvergleich ist sie auch (noch) nicht gelistet.  

Quelle(n):
www.caseking.de
Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » SAPPHIRE RADEON HD 6870, 1024MB DDR5, DP, DVI, HDMI
Sapphire Homepage

*Update:* 
Bei www.guenstiger.de wird sie schon gefunden, für einen Preis ab 218,50€ (weiter unten).
http://www.guenstiger.de/Preis/FE41/Sapphire_Radeon_HD_6870.html

*Update 2:*
Jetzt auch bei Geizhals gelistet, für einen Preis ab 205,67€.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a599672.html

Mfg,
Adio


----------



## RedBrain (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke, diese News gab es schon mal auf Main oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (15. Dezember 2010)

Laut der Suchfunktion nicht


----------



## facehugger (15. Dezember 2010)

Hmmm, auf der Sapphire 6850 leistet der Kühler ja gute Arbeit und ist auch unter Last sehr leise. Wäre schön, wenn das bei der 6870 auch zutrifft...


----------



## PEG96 (15. Dezember 2010)

Hoffentlich is dann ding so gut wie die letzten sapphire custom design


----------



## PommesmannXXL (15. Dezember 2010)

So wie die HD5870 Rev 2.
das wäre cool 
dann würde ich sie mir auch holen, weil ich wollte mir eh eine hd 6870 kaufen, aber die referenzkühlung ist zu laut, und twin frozr II zu teuer...


----------



## DaStash (16. Dezember 2010)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH-Gemeinde,
> bei meinem täglichen Streifzug durch Caseking ist mir eine neue Karte von Sapphire mit dem Barts-Chip aufgefallen. Die
> 
> *SAPPHIRE RADEON HD 6870*
> ...


Die gibt es jetzt schon für 206 € 
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1, full retail (21179-00-40R) lagernd | Geizhals.at Deutschland

MfG


----------



## RaggaMuffin (16. Dezember 2010)

ATI6870 ist doch der nachfolger vom 5870 oder
und wen ja warum so billig???


----------



## facehugger (16. Dezember 2010)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ATI6870 ist doch der nachfolger vom 5870 oder
> und wen ja warum so billig???


Wie oft denn noch Die 6870 ist nicht der Nachfolger der 5870! Das ist die gerade erschienene AMD 6970. Die 6850/70 sind Performance-Karten, High-End sind 6950/70... PS: ATI heißt schonn seit längerem AMD


----------



## PommesmannXXL (16. Dezember 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Die gibt es jetzt schon für 206 €
> Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1, full retail (21179-00-40R) lagernd | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> MfG



Das ist eine andere Karte 
Die mit Referenz-Design.

Klick mich!
Gibt es jetzt aber trotzdem schon für 207,00€.


----------



## DaStash (16. Dezember 2010)

Tatsache.... 

Im Übrigen ist mein geposteter Preis gerade um 10€ gestiegen. 

MfG


----------



## PommesmannXXL (16. Dezember 2010)

Ist mir auch aufgefallen 
****** Weihnachtspreise !


----------



## tobybrueck (16. Dezember 2010)

So und hier jetzt endlich auch ein Geizhals-Link:
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1, full retail (11179-00-40R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## PommesmannXXL (16. Dezember 2010)

Danke, werd ich hinzufügen.


----------



## Fritze (17. Dezember 2010)

Also das design der karte war schon seit ca. 10-12 tagen auf der homepage von sapphire zu sehen( vielleicht auch früher),
 nur war die karte bis dato in keinen shop erhältlich.

Find ich gut das endlich nicht nur das referenzdesign von der 6870 von sapphire gibt.


----------



## DaStash (17. Dezember 2010)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Danke, werd ich hinzufügen.



Hab ich einen Knick in der Optik? Ist der der gleiche Link wie von mir mit der falschen Karte?! 

MfG


----------

